# The Effectiveness of Hypnotherapy in the Management of Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Clinical studies of gut-directed clinical hypnotherapy for the treatment of IBS by various sources have shown this method to be helpful - however, as this article points out, these processes are hard to come by for most patients - this is why Michael Mahoney developed the IBS Audio Program 100 and recorded it so that anyone could have the benefit of this therapy in the privacy of their own home with less expense than in -person therapy. Michael's clinical hypnotherapy is gut-specific and uses his own process for the protocol, which is the Ongoing Progressive Session Induction Method. Here is some information regarding research in the field:http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/543563 The Effectiveness of Hypnotherapy in the Management of Irritable Bowel SyndromeS. Wilson; T. Maddison; L. Roberts; S. Greenfield; S. Singh Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2006;24(5):769-780. ©2006 Blackwell PublishingPosted 10/03/2006Summary and IntroductionSummaryAim: To systematically review the literature evaluating hypnotherapy in the management of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).Methods: Electronic databases were searched (Cochrane Library, Medline, CINAHL, AMED, Embase, PsycINFO, CISCOM, TRIP and the Social Science Citation index), bibliographic references scanned and main authors contacted. No restrictions were placed on language or publication year. Eligible studies involved adults with IBS using single-component hypnotherapy. All studies, except single case or expert opinion, were sought and all patient-related outcomes eligible.Results: Out of 299 unique references identified, 20 studies (18 trials of which four were randomized, two controlled and 12 uncontrolled) and two case series were eligible. These tended to demonstrate hypnotherapy as being effective in the management of IBS. Numbers of patients included were small. Only one trial scored more than four out of eight on internal validity.Conclusion: The published evidence suggests that hypnotherapy is effective in the management of IBS. Over half of the trials (10 of 18) indicated a significant benefit. A randomized placebo-controlled trial of high internal validity is necessary to establish the effectiveness of hypnotherapy in the management of IBS. Until such a trial is undertaken, this form of treatment should be restricted to specialist centres caring for the more severe forms of the disorder......Conventional therapy leaves up to 25% of sufferers without relief of symptoms[17] and many patients have been reported to turn to alternative therapies.[18]'Gut-directed hypnotherapy' (GDH), a type of hypnosis, is one of the alternative therapies most frequently reported to have a demonstrable beneficial therapeutic impact on IBS symptoms.[19,20] GDH is based on the use of hypnotic induction, using progressive relaxation and other techniques, followed by imagery directed towards control and normalization of gut function.[20] Therapy also aims to teach autohypnosis, to enable patients to manage their own symptoms without ongoing reliance on primary or secondary care, although occasional refresher sessions may be required.........All of the published work that investigates the efficacy of GDH in the management of IBS suggests a benefit and some of the existing treatment centres have achieved remarkable results.[20,29,40] This therapy appears to have potential in the management of refractory IBS of long duration, particularly where this is having a significant impact on the patient's QOL. ------Mayo Clin Proc. 2005;80:511-524 © 2005 Mayo Foundation for Medical Education and Researchhttp://www.mayoclinicproceedings.com/insid...AID=888&UIDHypnosis in Contemporary MedicineJAMES H. STEWART, MD From the Department of Internal Medicine and Division of Cardiovascular Diseases, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Jacksonville, Fla.ExcerptGASTROENTEROLOGYHypnosis for irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) has been studied extensively (Table 565-72). A 1984 study in England showed significant benefits from hypnosis.65 Thirty patients with refractory IBS and severe symptoms were randomly assigned to 7 individual sessions of hypnotherapy or psychotherapy plus placebo pills. Although the psychotherapy group showed a small but significant improvement in some characteristics, all patients in the hypnosis group had significant improvements (P<.0001) in well-being, bowel habits, distention symptoms, and pain, with no relapses at 3-month follow-up. A subsequent report added 35 more patients to the hypnosis group of 15 from the earlier study; those with classic symptoms and no psychological problems fared best with hypnosis, as did patients younger than 50 years.66 Direct, specific suggestions for symptom relief were most successful. At 18-month follow-up, the 15 patients in the earlier hypnosis group remained in remission.The positive results with hypnosis for IBS have been confirmed in several other trials.67-70 It was concluded that "in addition to relieving the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome, hypnotherapy profoundly improves the patients' quality of life and reduces absenteeism from work."69 Use of audiotapes for self-hypnosis at home, used in many IBS studies, was considered important for success.70-73 Other studies and reviews have shown similar results for IBS.72-74 _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________Irritable Bowel Syndrome & Hypnotherapyby Michael Mahoney, Founder of UK Register of IBS Therapists - Healingwell.comIrritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) is a heterogeneous condition with varying severity and symptomology. At least one in four of the general population is affected at some time in their lives (Jones 1992, Harvey 1983, Cook 1987). Despite the condition being classed as 'non-serious', it has serious cost implications to the UK National Health Service and Health Insurance Providers throughout the world, due to frequent presentations to general practitioners, hospital physicians and other specialist services (Talley 1995). The diagnosis is often reached by exclusion of diagnosable physical abnormalities and organic disease (Latimer 1983). But according the World Health Organization (1979), "health, which is a state of complete physical, mental and social well being and not merely the absence of disease or infirmity, is a fundamental human right"As a clinical hypnotherapist I have taken great interest in the management of this disorder as I have experienced the distress and frustration this client group feel in the search for relief from symptoms which have a severe impact on their lifestyle. With conventional medical treatment being of little proven benefit (Houghton 1996) there is a need to look beyond treating the symptoms to addressing the cause. In the holistic view of illness, physical disease is only one of several manifestations of basic imbalance of the organism, other manifestations may take the form of psychological and social pathologies (Capra 1983 p131).The fact is that holistic approach to medical and psychological care is required in the management of IBS, but that the psychological aspect is not universally accepted by the medical profession or the client group with clients feeling there is a stigma attached to this aspect of care. As a clinical Hypnotherapist I have an impact on these management issues as facilitator addressing the human response to this disorder, whereas physicians address thetreatment of the disorder.EtiologyIBS is an extremely common digestive disorder accounting for up to 50% of all cases seen by gastroenterologists (Harvey 1983). Of those that present in western society women outnumber men 4:1.PathogenesisIBS is defined as a "functional bowel disorder in which abdominal pain is associated with defecation or change in bowel habit, and with features of disordered defecation and with distention (Thompson et al 1992). However there is multiple symptomology that is associated with this complex disorder which is not always mentioned in standard textbooks. Upper gastroenterology symptoms including nausea, vomiting, early satiety are common (Farthing 1995). Extra bowel manifestations include urological symptoms (Jones 1992), fatigue backache, headache and gynecological symptoms (Longstreth 1995) often precipitating multiple specialist referrals to exclude organic cause. Many women undergo diagnostic laparoscopy or even hysterectomy (Langstreth 1995). Inappropriate surgery in the form of cholecystectomy and appendectomy has also been reported.Many suggestions are made as to onsetting causes of IBS such as stress factors, enteric infection or surgical intervention all of which have been found to increase visceral hypersensitivity. Even antibiotics, or trauma have been suggested as triggers.The Uses of HypnotherapyThe medical profession cannot be sure of the causes, nor have they suitable treatment for the condition, new drugs which may be effective in some individuals are mainly prohibitively expensive for sufferers. Hypnotherapy in the UK and elsewhere has been shown to help in the vast majority of cases of IBS sufferers. The writer is aware of at least one hospital gastroenterology department with its own hypnotherapy team alongside. Hypnotherapy is non intrusive, safe, comfortable and a cost effective and complementary to use along side mainstream medicine, some in the profession would in this case argue 'alternative' since the medical profession are generally at a loss with this condition. Having conducted a private medical research project at the invitation of a medical center, and subsequently private patient trails in specifically designed hypnotherapy processes, the IBS Audio Program 100® is now use by sufferers in over 30 countries&#8230;As a specialist in this area, the understanding that sufferers have the need for understanding, and an empathetic approach. Sufferers who consider hypnotherapy currently tend to do so as a 'last resort' rather than a first approach after diagnosis. The medical profession are becoming more aware of benefits of hypnotherapy from a specialist in the field. As a medical center based practitioner my hypnotherapy practices receives referrals from general practitioners, gastroenterologists and specialist gastro nurses. Just dealing with the symptoms of IBS is not enough, the individual has to learn to rebuild internal energy, many sufferers feel drained emotionally, life issues and responsibilities continue to deplete inner emotional strength, leading in some cases to anxiety or even some forms of depression. Before the sufferer even thinks of working through the IBS, they invariably need an emotional 'topup', they need their batteries charged, after perhaps years of pain and discomfort, of being told by various medical professionals that there is nothing that can be done, even though intrusive and sometimes painful examinations have been undergone, many sufferers feel emotionally drained. Work and family relationships can be eroded and strained, social life and love life can be virtually non-existent, concentration and recall, may be almost impossible compared to how it used to be, confidence and self esteem of the individual is often very low, and the ability to see things in perspective is greatlyreduced. Therefore to tell a sufferer that they must do this or that, without preparing for the journey is almost certain failure. Hypnotherapy, when conducted correctly can increase self-esteem, confidence, and allow the sufferer to begin a journey of self improvement and management, by changing their thoughts, changing negative thoughts and feelings for positive ones.. and thereby equip themselves emotionally to move away from the symptoms and thoughts of IBS and begin moving forward, a journey that many sufferers have or are taking at this moment, with positive changes.© 2000 Michael Mahoney www.healingwell.com/library/ibs/mahoney1.asp________________________________________Michael Mahoney is a clinical Hypnotherapist with over 20 years experience in his profession. He is principle trainer of the UK Register of IBS Therapists, and an associate member of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology. For more information about hypnotherapy and the IBS Audio Program 100, CDs for hypnotherapy for IBS, visit www.ibs-register.co.uk or www.ibscds.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)




----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)




----------

